
Ask HN: Would you find an accounting service for individuals valuable - alexjv89
Hi, 
I am building an open source accounting tool here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;alexjv89&#x2F;cashflowy as a solution to my accounting needs as a professional software consultant.<p>Recently I have been listening to productize podcast by @briancasel and I am definitely influenced by it. I figured that Cashflowy as a product will take some time to get to a polished state. While it does, I can offer Cashflowy as a service where I augment what the product is not good at, by me doing it manually for you.<p>If you are a Consultant&#x2F;freelancer&#x2F;small business owner, I would like to offer my services to do all your cashflow accounting for you.<p>My idea is that the more volume of work that I do for others, the more I figure out how the product should look like. And over a period of time, everything that I find myself repeating I can add it to the product so that eventually I eliminate myself.<p>Can you take a look at the proposal and let me if it valuable enough for you?<p>Here is a more detailed write up - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;18I0C19u6TnhY5qKoEblvHNlA425u2gu3p8Fup00hDJ4&#x2F;edit#heading=h.hhbvhqnponw0 .
======
jtrtoo
Interesting work. I currently utilize Bench
([https://bench.co](https://bench.co)) for my outsourced bookkeeping needs in
my solo consulting practice. I'm quite happy with them, but if you're not
aware of them it might give you an idea of what you're competing with when it
comes to potential users like me. Good luck!

